# Looking for club or lease in North Georgia



## MikeyMax (Jan 15, 2005)

I live in Canton and would like to join a hunting club or lease somewhere in the north Georgia area. I currently hunt on the Georgia/South Carolina border as a guest in my father-in-law's club. However, i have 18 month old twins and can't hunt as much as I'd like. I am clean, courteous, and above all, safety oriented. I would attend all workdays and do my part to make the club/lease a success.


----------



## camoman (Jan 15, 2005)

*Club*

Hey Mikey we have a club in Bartow Cty right off hwy 140 coming out of canton. Its about 30 to 40 minutes from you. If interested pm me!


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 18, 2005)

Mikey this is the link to the club Camoman is telling you about. It is 5800 acres and is in Cherokee, Bartow, and Pickens counties, and a  piece of Gordon county. http://www.etowah.50megs.com/


----------



## MikeyMax (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you for your replies!


----------

